# auto-trail cheyenne 635 se



## dingdong1949 (Mar 17, 2019)

Just bought a 2005 cheyenne 635se 2 berth after years of caravanning and its beat me anyone now how the seating converts to the bed cannot find anything about this anywhere.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a look at the edges of the bench seats, if there is a lip try resting the table top between the seats, then rearrange the cushions to form a double bed?

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The two front sofas pull out to meet in the middle if you're still not sorted.


----------



## dingdong1949 (Mar 17, 2019)

*Sorted*

Thanks guys worked it out now it was the spare cushins that confused me:grin2:


----------

